# Wing Presentation take down



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Doesn't look like a stock riser - is it homemade with Wing limbs?


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Stash said:


> Doesn't look like a stock riser - is it homemade with Wing limbs?


I'm w/ ya on that Stash..........


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

I purchased it just as it is. I have not seen any like it.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've owned several P-2's and have never seen a riser that looks like that one. Is there any serial number under the limb mounting location?
Some of the earlier ones had the serial number written in ink on the handle then the clear finish was applied over the number. If none of these I would bet the handle is not Factory production.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, took the limbs off serial # top and bottom match 962 32# 69"l the riser measures 23 3/4" x 2" thick and 5 1/4" at widest point. solid walnut the shelf measure's 3 5/8"


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Contact Bob Lee in Palistine TX. used to be owner of Wing and he could give you the information you are looking for. Thanks


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Go to bobleearchery.com and you will find his traditional line of bowsl He also asks that if you are seeking knowledge about Wing archery that you not call him because of the amount of calls that he is getting at this time from collectors. You can read all of this on his web site. In my opinion Bob is the last of the greatest bowyers that was produced in the Twentieth Century. (still producing bows)


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Put up for sale was asking $275 or best offer tyd


----------

